# Face Off Season 9



## deadSusan

Season 9 starts on July 28th!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay! I love this show!


----------



## JesterLex

I cannot wait. I love this show!


----------



## heresjohnny

Time to get my geek on


----------



## RoxyBlue

Link to Season 9 artists:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## Undone

Looking forward to it! I only discovered this show last year, but was able to watch the entire series on the SyFy App.


----------



## Copchick

Patiently waiting....


----------



## beaver state rich

My daughter and I were able to take a class by taught by Cig at the West Coast Haunt Convention this May in Portland. We will be wearing our "Crapulon" masks during tonight's show. (Now THAT is getting your geek on Johnny!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Less than five minutes to show time!

Alien animals - woo hoo!


----------



## heresjohnny

beaver state rich said:


> My daughter and I were able to take a class by taught by Cig at the West Coast Haunt Convention this May in Portland. We will be wearing our "Crapulon" masks during tonight's show. (Now THAT is getting your geek on Johnny!)


I got nothing.....


----------



## beaver state rich

So far so good. Wide range of talent on this year's cast. I used to hate reality TV but this show and the new knife makers show are great. I think it's because they focus on the process/product vs. drama and bickering.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy cow, nothing like hitting the contestants with a two-model challenge right up front and stressing them out big time:jol: I was pleasantly surprised with the handling of the worst looks. I always feel bad for anyone sent home on the first show, so it was a nice change of pace.

The alien dinosaurish thingy had some really great details.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Week 2 of the scary sirens came and went without comment. We're slacking:googly:

Tonight's show was so much fun - combining whimsical with macabre for couples about to be married. I loved the two top looks.


----------



## highbury

Yarn horns!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

And crazy cat lady!:jol:


----------



## deadSusan

It's taken a couple of seasons, but someone finally understands what whimsy means!
Really liked the top looks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

They left the "who gets sent home" part as a cliff hanger. Maybe they didn't want to spoil everyone's enjoyment of the wedding party


----------



## RoxyBlue

The two top gatekeeper looks last night were wonderful. My personal favorite was Jasmine's female gatekeeper - absolutely gorgeous beauty makeup.

I don't know how the feathered snake creature managed to not get its creator sent home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Retro Aliens - what's not to like?:jol:

When Jonathan Frakes walked into the warehouse, the true Trekkie geeks were revealed


----------



## deadSusan

Jason, Jordan and (gasp) Jasmine in bottom looks! It was amazing it took three times at the bottom for Jason to get his walking papers.

But Ben finally got a win. He is really talented. And I'm so glad Stevie is still on the show!

(And I just read that Evan is from Colorado...woo hoo!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Ben also won the first week's challenge, so he's had two wins now.


----------



## deadSusan

Thanks Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears ladies are better at making male models look like women than guys are The two bottom looks were pretty rough - one very drag queen and the other still guy-ish.

The clip of all the guys running around in the lab wearing wigs was a hoot. Nice to see them having fun in the middle of all the stress they go through each week.

And we now have two contestants with two wins each.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That gauntlet challenge was pretty intense. Makes me wonder how the producers are going to manage to keep coming up with bigger and more stressful challenges:jol:

Here's a recap of winners so far:

Week 1 - Ben
Week 2 - Meg
Week 3 - Jasmine
Week 4 - Scott
Week 5 - Jordan
Week 6 - Ben
Week 7 - Meg
Week 8 - (I'll leave the name out in case someone hasn't seen last week's episode yet)


----------



## heresjohnny

I was surprised at who went home tonight. And also very impressed with the talent this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think Nora is really beginning to shine - her barbed wire Famine horseman was beautifully done. Evan's creation was also amazing - very "graphic novel" look and striking. He took a chance with his reverse anatomy approach, which will usually get you nicked by the judges, but it paid off because he did it so well.

HJ, we also thought chances were good the other guy would be sent home, but I think his previous record saved him.


----------



## deadSusan

I thought it interesting that one group of horsemen was saved and the other had the top and bottom looks. 
And I realize Kevon's creation got him sent home, but that thing was incredibly creepy! And Scott's "mummified" horseman was really nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Agree about that mummified horseman. That was superbly done and absolutely realistic.


----------



## deadSusan

Last night's episode was interesting. After Glenn explained the winning look, I understood why it won. 

By the way, Nora is turning out to be really funny. And fearless. She doesn't have any problem starting her sculpt over if she's having a problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd like to see Nora make it to the final three, which will be determined next week - two contestants will be sent home then.

Last night showed how important it is to be on top of your game in the last few rounds. If Stevie had turned out a top notch makeup, we might have seen a different outcome last night in terms of who was sent home.


----------



## deadSusan

I was sad to see Stevie go. It's funny that messy defeated lopsided, but I think Ben's track record had a lot to do with that.

Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fun challenge and yay for Nora!

I'm wondering who would have been in the third spot if the judges hadn't allowed the extra hour for those contenders to adjust their makeups based on the critiques they got during the initial assessment. It might have gone differently.


----------



## heresjohnny

I am not a fan of the final hour, I thought it did change the results. Oh well. My favorite is Ben to win, but Nora will give him a run for his money.


----------



## fontgeek

While the contests are fun, I still wish they'd show more of the "How-to" end of things for each of the competitors.


----------



## deadSusan

I thought Scott's zombie dad was really great. The concept really fit the challenge. I'm not sure I liked the last hour either, but I can see that it must have been very close between those three.

Love Nora's funny line about her character, "I love my mom and dad (satanists) but I love rainbows too." She cracks me up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Go, Team Nora!

Happy to see Patrick back as a guest. He's such a gentleman.


----------



## kprimm

I got to meet Nora and Stevie last month, both were very friendly.


----------



## Draik41895

Nora's always running in and out of the school, working on stuff. This tuesday Her, Cig, and Tate are going to be doing demos, a q&a panel, and we'll all be watching the finale together at the school. I love the things they do here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woo hoooooo!!!

Great finale, wonderful jobs on the part of every team, and a well deserved win.


----------



## Spooky1

A good finale, I think the best contestant won, but all finalist did a wonderful job.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Just finished watching season 9! I was pulling for Nora the entire time, so glad she won! She totally killed it!


----------

